# Costa del Sol meeting



## bgregory01 (Jun 22, 2015)

The next get together of expats, and visitors thinking of moving to the CdS, will be in the Panorama Bar of the Sunset Beach Club in Benalmadena, on Tuesday, 20th. October, at 7:00pm. (which coincides with the start of happy hour!)

There is a rumour that Wibs will be back from his travels therefore look for the table with the white hat with blue and red band around it.

After the last meeting several of us went downstairs for a meal. There was live entertainment which was very good and I would anticipate that a repeat is in order……


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I can't make it as I have my radiotherapy appt at 5.  Catch you next meeting. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

*soul*



AllHeart said:


> I can't make it as I have my radiotherapy appt at 5.  Catch you next meeting. :fingerscrossed:


Hope your treatment goes well.It's a shame you couldn't have made Sunset Beach last Saturday.It was absolutely chocker with English and Spanish soulies.Picture here of it.Down again this Friday night to see our English friends before they go back to the UK.Regards.SB.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks, Soulboy. Yes, treatment is going really well so far. Looks like a blast you had. Will you be there on Tuesday - the 20th? I think the Soul gig is still going on then.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

AllHeart said:


> Thanks, Soulboy. Yes, treatment is going really well so far. Looks like a blast you had. Will you be there on Tuesday - the 20th? I think the Soul gig is still going on then.


Sadly no as it finishes on the 17th,I suppose these soul do's are the icing on the cake for me and the wife.Made some fantastic Spanish friends through the music.SB.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Yes, music makes for quite a bond. Looking at your pic of the event, it seems that it was held where we had dinner for the September meeting. So I feel we kind of sort of met!


----------



## CarolRamos (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi there!

Enjoy this great meeting I would like to be there but I can not : (

Have a great evening there!

Regards 

Carol


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

I will be back!

Arriving on Saturday the 17th Oct. The last get-together was really good, so looking forward to the next immensely. Everyone welcome, just look for the table with the white hat with the red/blue band on it.

Suzi, you in town then?

Wibs


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Reminder, the get-together on the 20th Oct is just 3 days away!!


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Tonight's the night. Be there or be square 

Remember, look for the table with the white hat, with red and blue band around it. 

Wibs


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Does anyone do this on Costa Blanca?


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Another great night. Will plan another for next month, stay tuned for details.

Brian, I have left a PM for you.

Wibs


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hey! Great to hear this was another success. Who went to the meeting? No pictures this time around?


----------



## bgregory01 (Jun 22, 2015)

AllHeart said:


> Hey! Great to hear this was another success. Who went to the meeting? No pictures this time around?


An English couple (Paul and Linda) came together with Wibs and I. Following the meal there was much dancing and merriment (and no photographs thank goodness!)

Brian


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Well, I'm so glad you had fun and there was a good turnout, although I can't fathom how you could have fun without me!  When is the next meeting scheduled?


----------

